# 2014 Cervélo S2 vs. 2014 Felt AR5



## triflo (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I am torn apart between those two guys. I do triathlons during summer and enjoy some hill climbing once in a while. I'm facing two options. 

The story: I ran into the Ar5 by surprise and I really liked the aggressive design and was pleased to hear that Felt actually did a good job in general with bikes (for some reason I had an (unjustified) bias about the Felts). 

But then, the S2 was standing there, looking at me, and so now, I'd be curious to hear the opinion of fellow cyclists/tri-aficionados... 

Both are pretty polyvalent bikes with similar geometries. I read the Felt had some wheel flex issues from time to time and the Cervélo, well, I'm not really fond of this kind of argument but, it's a Cervélo. 

Should it be this: 








Or this: 









Thanks in advance for your insight!


----------

